# 2011 210Rs



## outdoors4me (May 8, 2012)

2011 Outback 210RS. 10th Anniversary edition with fiberglass front end cap and insulated for cold weather camping. Great lightweight floor plan has electric rear slideout king bed and large bunks in the front. Thermostat controlled heat and AC, TV with indoor and outdoor mounts, electric awning, microwave, stove, oven, shower/bath, large refrigerator, indoor and outdoor speakers. Excellent condition - stored winters in heated garage. Includes Equalizer brand weight distributing and anti-sway hitch. Near Eau Claire, WI.

Sold!


----------



## Saint (Apr 10, 2014)

outdoors4me said:


> 2011 Outback 210RS. 10th Anniversary edition with fiberglass front end cap and insulated for cold weather camping. Great lightweight floor plan has electric rear slideout king bed and large bunks in the front. Thermostat controlled heat and AC, TV with indoor and outdoor mounts, electric awning, microwave, stove, oven, shower/bath, large refrigerator, indoor and outdoor speakers. Excellent condition - stored winters in heated garage. Includes Equalizer brand weight distributing and anti-sway hitch. Near Eau Claire, WI.
> 
> Asking 15,500


Hi..
Is this trailer still for sale?


----------



## outdoors4me (May 8, 2012)

Sorry for the delay in responding but the trailer is still available.


----------



## outdoors4me (May 8, 2012)

Sold!


----------

